# Extending Trolling motor wiring



## J_Smurf114 (Apr 7, 2015)

So I've been working on adding a deck to my 14ft flat bottom Jon boat and because of weight I need to figure out how to extend my 30# trolling motor wire from the front of the boat all the way to the back where the battery will be. Any knowledge of what gauge wire I should use or any other tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## nowgrn4 (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm thinking 8 gauge. 10 would be marginal for a longer run and 6 overkill.


----------



## Seon (Apr 8, 2015)

Possible to add another battery dedicated for your trolling motor and place it under your "soon to be" deck? Just a thought.


----------



## onthewater102 (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## kofkorn (Apr 8, 2015)

Just to add to OntheWater's chart above, the length of the wire you are running is actually 2x the distance. You have to account for both the Pos and Neg wires. So moving it from front to back on a 14' boat would actually add 28' of wire. (estimates of course). 

Also, if your motor is digitally controlled, you may want to size up to decrease the voltage drop and prevent the electronics from getting overloaded. 

Good luck!


----------



## onthewater102 (Apr 8, 2015)

Good point - the chart shows the circuit length - not the one way distance between the two objects


----------



## J_Smurf114 (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the help. Already thought about having the battery under the deck but I can't because I basically have all the weight in the front of the boat already. And am I gonna need to add any kind of breaker or should I be fine?


----------



## mbweimar (Apr 8, 2015)

A waterproof 40-50 amp circuit breaker will be fine. The closer to the battery the better. Minn Kota makes them as well as other brands like Stinger.


----------



## J_Smurf114 (Apr 10, 2015)

Alright, last question. When I connect the new 8 gauge wire, can I connect that at the end of the existing wires that aren't 8 guage? Or do I need to completely take out the old wiring and connect the 8 guage where the old wiring begins? Thanks for your help guys


----------



## onthewater102 (Apr 11, 2015)

you mean the wires in the trolling motor itself? You should be fine there.


----------



## Callmecaptain (Apr 18, 2015)

This helped me:

https://www.minnkotamotors.com/Support/Battery-Selection---Rigging/


----------

